# Philippines Expat: Free Emergency Services



## Asian Spirit

*









Attention all expats living in or moving to the Philippines. I happened to run across a site that is for obtaining and or giving emergency medical (mainly blood donations) help to other expats living in the Philippines.

While this is a Yahoo group, it is not for or allowed to be used for forum visiting, news, or for any other purpose.

With the express consent of admin I am posting the link to this site and hope that anyone interested will view and join the site. The life you save might be your own.

Kindly follow this link: SOS Philippines


Gene...*


----------

